# Gastroenterology: The Focus on Mind and Body



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYIThe Art and Science of Gastroenterology: Top Doctors on Diagnosing Gastroenterological Conditions, Educating Patients, and Conducting Clinical Research (Inside the Minds) "The Art and Science of Gastroenterology is an authoritative, insider's perspective on the various challenges in this field of medicine and the key qualities necessary to become a successful practitioner. Featuring some of the nation's leading gastroenterologists, this book provides a candid look at the field of gastroenterology-academic, surgical, and clinical-and a glimpse into the future of a dynamic practice that requires a deep understanding of pathophysiology and a desire for lifelong learning. As they reveal the secrets to educating and advocating for their patients when diagnosing their conditions, these authorities offer practical and adaptable strategies for excellence. From the importance of soliciting a thorough medical history to the need for empathy towards patients whose medical problems are not outwardly visible, these doctors articulate the finer points of a profession focused on treating disorders that disrupt a patient's lifestyle. The different niches represented and the breadth of perspectives presented enable readers to get inside some of the great innovative minds of today, as experts offer up their thoughts around the keys to mastering this fine craft-in which both sensitivity and strong scientific knowledge are required."http://www.aspatore.com/store/bookdetails.asp?id=607Gastroenterology: The Focus on Mind and BodyThe following is an excerpt from Dr. Drossman's chapter in Inside the Minds: The Art and Science ofGastroenterology published by Aspatore Bookshttp://www.med.unc.edu/medicine/fgidc/Abri...patore10-19.pdf


----------

